# How to use Photosync to transfer from LR Mobile IOS to Mac



## rmargolis (May 4, 2019)

I have Photosync on my phone and on my Mac. I'm still running High Sierra 10.13.6 not Mojave. Photosync 3.2.7 on Phone. On Mac 3.2.1. I successfully use it to import my photos in Photos app on iPhone to the external hard drive attached to my Mac I use for photos.  I initiate the transfer from Photosync on my phone.  I then "Add" the photos to LR with the Import function.   

My question is I take photos in .dng format with the LR Mobile app on my phone. They don't seem to be in my Photos app on my phone. I can view them from the LR Mobile app.  I don't know how to access them from the Photosync app on my phone. Even when I select All, those photos aren't available for export or syncing. 

I think I don't understand how the LR Mobile app works with the photos on my phone and with the LR CC Classic, ver. 8.2.1, thatI use on my computer.  

I would like to use Photosync because it puts the photos in folders by date. Lovely. 

Thanks, Roberta


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 4, 2019)

Hi Roberta. The Lightroom mobile app stores its photos in its own storage space, which almost certainly isn't accessible to Photosync. The idea is that Lightroom mobile uploads the photos to Adobe's cloud and downloads them directly into your Classic catalog on your computer. In LR Classic's Preferences > Lightroom Sync tab, you can set a custom location and dated folder structure for the downloaded photos.


----------

